# Towing a 7000 Lb Boat (?)



## Cosmic Charlie (Feb 1, 2009)

I need to tow my new to me 2008 Crownline 255 CCR boat that weighs about 7000 pounds including the trailer, about 100 miles on the highway (mostly flat), with my 2011 HD 2500 6.0 / 6 speed.

Question is:

Do I just keep it in drive
Do I just keep it in drive & push the tow/haul button
Do I just keep it in 5th, (no overdrive)
Do I just keep it in 5th, (no overdrive), & push the tow/haul button
Do I - You tell me (other)

I'm not sure if it evens makes a difference (either)

Thanks

C


----------



## truckitup (Aug 21, 2011)

Put in manual 4th, in tow hall mode. If you are on very flat ground you can run in 5th tow haul mode.


----------



## 2006Sierra1500 (Dec 28, 2011)

I'd put it in manual 4th so it'll run like a 4-speed in tow/haul. 5th and 6th are useless when towing at low speeds. If you intend to do like 50+ I'd go manual 5th and tow/haul


----------



## snocrete (Feb 28, 2009)

Cosmic Charlie;1639442 said:


> Do I just keep it in 5th, (no overdrive), & push the tow/haul button
> 
> C


A couple of our trucks run the same eng/trans combo, pull similar loads daily, & in similar conditions. The above option seems to work best for us.


----------



## got-h2o (Sep 26, 2008)

No offense, but we're having this debate over a measly 7k? What would you guys do if you had to actually tow a real load somewhere? That's what the truck is made for.


----------



## snocrete (Feb 28, 2009)

got-h2o;1639484 said:


> No offense, but we're having this debate over a measly 7k? What would you guys do if you had to actually tow a real load somewhere? That's what the truck is made for.


lol

................


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

I'd put it in Drive, tow/haul and hammer down. 7k isn't anything, truck shouldn't really notice it.


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

Come on Mark13........


the above post are are somewhat true.......





........if we were in the 80's








These are not your grandpa trucks, stick in top gear and tow/haul mode. The truck will shift based on whats needed.


----------



## Plowtoy (Dec 15, 2001)

All you are trying to do is keep the trans from shifting in and out of gear or "searching". The Tow/Haul button will change the shift patterns and increase the TCC lock up pressure. When I tow my 6k lb camper behind my Tahoe, I run in 3rd and turn the tow/haul button on. I have found that I hardly ever got in to od when I ran it, so i just keep it in 3rd. I also wont use the cruse while towing, as a downshift will really make the rpms scream.


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

1olddogtwo;1639507 said:


> Come on Mark13........
> 
> the above post are are somewhat true.......
> 
> ...


I can probably count on one hand the number of times I've had to manually correct the truck's choice in transmission gear use. Weather it's a 4,000lb trailer loaded with a couple atvs or a 30,000lb gooseneck loaded with equipment or hay I leave it in drive with tow/haul on. I will change tunes on my truck but I let the truck sort out the shifting on it's own. If it is hunting between two gears for more then a minute or two I'll manually lock out a gear but usually it does a fine job on it's own.

When the truck needs a several thousand dollar scan tool to pretty much do anything besides change the oil or rotate the tires I think it can handle figuring out when to shift up or down 95% of the time.


----------



## ihdriver7088 (Jan 10, 2010)

drive with tow haul mode on unless its gonna be shifting in and out of overdrive then shut off overdrive


----------



## got-h2o (Sep 26, 2008)

I'm not saying its the best decision, but I can't tell you the last time I used tow haul. Nearly 20k behind me almost daily, and used to be well over 20k often. 

Granted, not a 3/4 gas truck, but TH is TH...........


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

I like the down-shifting, keeps me in the powerband to hammer down !!!!


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

1olddogtwo;1639604 said:


> I like the down-shifting, keeps me in the powerband to hammer down !!!!


x2. The turbo braking in my tuning is a really nice and useable feature as well.


----------



## got-h2o (Sep 26, 2008)

Powerband you say? I'm talking about a stock 6.0 PSD here........slow and steady wins the race hahahahahaha.

The downshifting is a nice feature of the TH. But during my daily routine it's a pia sometimes. Lots of stopping and starting, and I like keeping my R's down. 

Again, I'm not recommending the OP following suit here, just sharing...........


----------



## Holland (Aug 18, 2010)

got-h2o;1639484 said:


> No offense, but we're having this debate over a measly 7k? What would you guys do if you had to actually tow a real load somewhere? That's what the truck is made for.





Mark13;1639488 said:


> I'd put it in Drive, tow/haul and hammer down. 7k isn't anything, truck shouldn't really notice it.


Like these two said, 7k isnt much to worry about.



Mark13;1639525 said:


> I can probably count on one hand the number of times I've had to manually correct the truck's choice in transmission gear use. Weather it's a 4,000lb trailer loaded with a couple atvs or a 30,000lb gooseneck loaded with equipment or hay I leave it in drive with tow/haul on. I will change tunes on my truck but I let the truck sort out the shifting on it's own. If it is hunting between two gears for more then a minute or two I'll manually lock out a gear but usually it does a fine job on it's own.
> 
> When the truck needs a several thousand dollar scan tool to pretty much do anything besides change the oil or rotate the tires I think it can handle figuring out when to shift up or down 95% of the time.


Only time i have a disagreement with my tow haul is going downhill of all things. When the tow/haul is on, the truck wants to downshift and hold back, which is great. But on long downhill grades it likes to downshift a second time about halfway down and hits 3rd at 55mph and she really gets to screaming. So when i get to a long downhill grade i'll turn off OD and turn off the tow/haul so it just stays in 4th.


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

Holland;1639637 said:


> Only time i have a disagreement with my tow haul is going downhill of all things. When the tow/haul is on, the truck wants to downshift and hold back, which is great. But on long downhill grades it likes to downshift a second time about halfway down and hits 3rd at 55mph and she really gets to screaming. So when i get to a long downhill grade i'll turn off OD and turn off the tow/haul so it just stays in 4th.


Hills.... It's a Galena thing. lol


----------



## Holland (Aug 18, 2010)

Mark13;1639716 said:


> Hills.... It's a Galena thing. lol


I'd blame it on Galena but most of the county is that way!


----------



## Cosmic Charlie (Feb 1, 2009)

Well I brought the boat home today - total weight was 7400 lbs
110 miles all at 65 mph with cruise on -highway all the way
drove in 5th (out of 6 gears -6.0 gas) with tow/haul On
tranny ran at 155 degrees - hardly ever shifted up or down except on some long hills
I usually get 14 mph combined and towing today got 10.5 mph

Thanks for all the input (and wise ass comments) comes with the territory


----------



## snocrete (Feb 28, 2009)

sweet boat


----------



## shotgunwillie (Nov 4, 2012)

Plowtoy;1639516 said:


> All you are trying to do is keep the trans from shifting in and out of gear or "searching". The Tow/Haul button will change the shift patterns and increase the TCC lock up pressure. When I tow my 6k lb camper behind my Tahoe, I run in 3rd and turn the tow/haul button on. I have found that I hardly ever got in to od when I ran it, so i just keep it in 3rd. I also wont use the cruse while towing, as a downshift will really make the rpms scream.


The transmissions are setup different after 2007 models, in the older models putting it in 3rd and driving at highway speeds, the service engine soon light will start flashing unless you push in the tow-haul button. Shifting in to drive will also stop the SEL flashing. This will not leave a code in your ECM. In the late models pushing the tow-haul button, will most of the time down shift you into 5th at highway speeds, and with cc on in drive, with T/H off, it will down shift on down grades to help slow you down to the speed you set it to. With T/H on, no engine braking will take place and don't worry about screaming down shifts, which suck out carbon and my driver information center says I'm getting 99 miles a gallon!


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

You must stay at Holiday Inn Express frequently



shotgunwillie;1640457 said:


> The transmissions are setup different after 2007 models, in the older models putting it in 3rd and driving at highway speeds, the service engine soon light will start flashing unless you push in the tow-haul button. Shifting in to drive will also stop the SEL flashing. This will not leave a code in your ECM. In the late models pushing the tow-haul button, will most of the time down shift you into 5th at highway speeds, and with cc on in drive, with T/H off, it will down shift on down grades to help slow you down to the speed you set it to. With T/H on, no engine braking will take place and don't worry about screaming down shifts, which suck out carbon and my driver information center says I'm getting 99 miles a gallon!


----------



## Plowtoy (Dec 15, 2001)

shotgunwillie;1640457 said:


> The transmissions are setup different after 2007 models, in the older models putting it in 3rd and driving at highway speeds, the service engine soon light will start flashing unless you push in the tow-haul button. Shifting in to drive will also stop the SEL flashing. This will not leave a code in your ECM. In the late models pushing the tow-haul button, will most of the time down shift you into 5th at highway speeds, and with cc on in drive, with T/H off, it will down shift on down grades to help slow you down to the speed you set it to. With T/H on, no engine braking will take place and don't worry about screaming down shifts, which suck out carbon and my driver information center says I'm getting 99 miles a gallon!


Im always learning something new here... I have been out of the new GM car/truck loop since 02. I have never had an issue with a blinking sel though in my personal vehicles while towing in 3rd. Sounds like eveything worked out with the OP, but thanks for the updateussmileyflag


----------

